# Moving CCG icebreakers to Newfounland



## MarkOttawa (28 Apr 2007)

Keep Coast Guard ships in Halifax, retirees say (Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.)
http://thechronicleherald.ca/print_article.html?story=784393



> Retired coast guard members are claiming that a proposal to move two icebreakers from Dartmouth to Newfoundland will be a major blow to Halifax Regional Municipality and the Canadian Coast Guard.
> 
> In a press release Friday, the Canadian Coast Guard Alumni Association called for Ottawa to look into "a more rational approach" to relocating the Louis S. St.-Laurent and Terry Fox because the current plan would mean metro would lose jobs and revenues.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------

